# Adnexal mass excision



## Valerie813

What CPT code would I use for open excision of an adnexal mass????


----------



## cowansf

First, what type of mass was it?  You should wait for the path report.  Then, what adnexa?  That could mean several things.  Once you have that answered, then it would be excision, lesion...etc.


----------



## cmtl

Pelvic masses can be difficult to sort out.  I agree that the pathology report is needed to really identify how to code.  If you can have your physician review the codes 49203-49205 it may help to identify a procedure that may be appropriate for the service is performed.  These codes describe the excision or destruction, open,  of indtra-abdominal cysts, tumors or endometriomas.  And size matters  so the physician can get credit for the work done when a mass has severely compromised the anatomy.


----------

